# Lumia 920 aus USA in deutschland nutzen?



## Gaggle27 (28. November 2012)

Hey liebe Community,

Ich bin am überlege, ob ich mir das lumia 920 in America kaufe um es dann in Deutschland zu nutzen. Ist das überhaupt möglich? LTE etc.? 
Falls es nicht möglich ist, wie sieht es mit dem Galaxy S3 und dem iPhone 5 aus?
Mein altes Sony erricson w200i gibt langsam den Geist Auf  


Danke, für hoffentlich zahlreiche Ratschläge


----------



## Superwip (28. November 2012)

Das Lumina 920 sollte auf jeden Fall (fast) weltweit ohne Einschränkungen funktionieren:



			
				Nokia schrieb:
			
		

> *Unterstützte Netze*
> 
> *Frequenzbänder*
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaggle27 (29. November 2012)

Ja also ich will das ja in der USA kaufen und dann mit einem deutschen Vertrag benutzen. Klappt das wirklich? Ich frag nochmal nach, da ein Kumpel sein Handy hat nicht in Deutschland funktioniert. Das war ein Galaxy Nexus.

Und was sagt mir das Zitat jetzt aus? Sry ich kenn mich nicht wirklich gut damit aus. Aber danke schonmal für die Antwort!

Gruß


----------



## Superwip (29. November 2012)

Du musst das Handy selbstverständlich ohne Branding bzw. Netzsperre kaufen damit es eine deutsche Simcard akzeptiert.


----------



## Leandros (29. November 2012)

Müsste funktionieren, wenn du es ohne Branding / Lock kaufst.


----------



## Gaggle27 (29. November 2012)

Ok und das ist auch ganz uneingeschränkt nutzbar hab ich richtig verstanden oder? 
Wie sieht's denn bei dem Galaxy S3 und dem iPhone 5 aus?


----------



## Jahai (29. November 2012)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Ok und das ist auch ganz uneingeschränkt nutzbar hab ich richtig verstanden oder?
> Wie sieht's denn bei dem Galaxy S3 und dem iPhone 5 aus?



Hier hast du mal die Frequenzen die in Deutschland so verwendet. Damit musst du dann lediglich im Internet mit den Frequenzen vergleichen die das Handy hat und dann kannst dir schon ziemlich leicht denken was kompatible ist 

http://www.smsmich.de/Mobiles-Internet/umts-frequenzen.php


----------



## Gaggle27 (29. November 2012)

Jahai schrieb:
			
		

> Hier hast du mal die Frequenzen die in Deutschland so verwendet. Damit musst du dann lediglich im Internet mit den Frequenzen vergleichen die das Handy hat und dann kannst dir schon ziemlich leicht denken was kompatible ist
> 
> http://www.smsmich.de/Mobiles-Internet/umts-frequenzen.php



Ja aber kann ich denn mit dem lumia auch LTE nutzen? Weil da ja nur von UMTS die rede ist. Echt Sorry, aber ich kenne mich damit wirklich überhaupt nicht aus :/


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. November 2012)

Dann kauf es dir in Deutschland? Dann bist du halt sicher, und hast dann nicht soviele Probleme mit Garantie und so


----------



## Gaggle27 (30. November 2012)

Ok vielen dank! Ich werd mir das Handy jetzt in USA kaufen und vorher nochmal den Verkäufer fragen, zur Sicherheit. 

Gruß


----------



## Gaggle27 (1. Dezember 2012)

Hat sich erledigt. In USA kann man das Handy sowie das iPhone nur mit einem Vertrag von 2 Jahren kaufen....


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2012)

Das Iphone kann man auch ohne Vertrag kaufen, aber auch erst seit kurzem.


----------



## blackout24 (1. Dezember 2012)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Ja also ich will das ja in der USA kaufen und dann mit einem deutschen Vertrag benutzen. Klappt das wirklich? Ich frag nochmal nach, da ein Kumpel sein Handy hat nicht in Deutschland funktioniert. Das war ein Galaxy Nexus.


 
Dann hat er sich die Sprint oder Verzion Version gekauft, weil die auch LTE können. Das geht selbstverständlich nicht. GSM Varianten funktionieren aber überall.


----------

